# TYM - Tymlez Group



## System (28 November 2018)

Tymlez Group operates a software development business which provides businesses with a scalable blockchain solution platform that enables them to develop, deploy and manage distributed blockchain applications in their business and organisations.

The Company's business activities are currently located in The Netherlands, Germany and USA.
However, the Company has undertaken steps to commence business activities in Australia and is expanding the Tymlez Business to the Asia‑Pacific Region.

It is anticipated that TYM will list on the ASX during December 2018.

https://www.tymlez.com


----------



## debtfree (6 November 2021)

A update is due after 3 years. Big week up 106.67%, some board changes.


----------

